
The pandemic is a turning point in history - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/by-invitation/2020/05/09/margaret-macmillan-on-covid-19-as-a-turning-point-in-history
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/Le4hg](https://archive.vn/Le4hg)

